# Boring tool holder plans.



## tattoomike68 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks to Jay (IOWOLF) from HSM for providing the plans.



View attachment boreing tool holder.pdf


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 3, 2008)

That would make a nice little project, eh?

Does IOWOLF teach at that community college? Somewhere along the line I had the impression he was a teacher.

Best,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice. I was looking for a set of plans for a boring head I had found online awhile ago. Couldn't find them again. These will work great.

Thanks to you for posting and to IOWOLF for creating.

Eric


----------



## mklotz (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, he teaches manners and English grammar and spelling.


----------



## Hilmar (Feb 3, 2008)

Where is the plan?
Hilmar


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 3, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Yes, he teaches manners and English grammar and spelling.



LMAO


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 3, 2008)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Yes, he teaches manners and English grammar and spelling.



Yeah, I could feature IOWOLF teaching etiquette exactly the way they teach the recruits in boot camp.

Sir, yes, sir!

;p

BW


----------



## Hexbasher (Feb 5, 2008)

i had plans for a criterion style one from my school, but i have no idea where that is now, prob in a binder in the cadcam office at work


----------

